# Washing Face



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

yesterday I gave Bianca her first bath at my house. (she had one at the breeder's before I got her) I did not fully bath her because I really just wanted to clean her feet ( from walking in pee) and the area where she goes to the bathroom and her face.. I only have a whitening shampoo that says its safe for puppies but I didnt want to take any chances. 

I wanted to wash her face but didnt want to use the harsh soap on her.. so i did something that i hope is ok. MY dermatologist recommends i use Cetaphil face wash.. it has no soap in it and its gentle and hypoallergenic with no scents or anything. Its the kind of face wash that if u get it in your eyes It doesnt burn (i use it to take makeup off) and if you accidentally leave it on, thats ok too. So i washed Bianca's face with my facewash. It actually worked pretty well and I swear today her face staining looks better. 

Has anyone ever used their own face wash on their puppy?

janie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Jul 8 2008, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602053


> yesterday I gave Bianca her first bath at my house. (she had one at the breeder's before I got her) I did not fully bath her because I really just wanted to clean her feet ( from walking in pee) and the area where she goes to the bathroom and her face.. I only have a whitening shampoo that says its safe for puppies but I didnt want to take any chances.
> 
> I wanted to wash her face but didnt want to use the harsh soap on her.. so i did something that i hope is ok. MY dermatologist recommends i use Cetaphil face wash.. it has no soap in it and its gentle and hypoallergenic with no scents or anything. Its the kind of face wash that if u get it in your eyes It doesnt burn (i use it to take makeup off) and if you accidentally leave it on, thats ok too. So i washed Bianca's face with my facewash. It actually worked pretty well and I swear today her face staining looks better.
> 
> ...


No. I use a cleansing cream lotion to clean my face, so it would not work well on a dog's hair. 

I use BioGroom Super White Coat Brightner (highly diluted! about 4:1 at the least) to wash his face and his body. It is a tearless shampoo, in case you have a problem with it getting into her eyes. I don't remember how old Bianca is, but if you can train her to stand in the sink and hold her head still you can pretty much wash the face with the sink spray without getting it into her eyes or onto the rest of her body. This is my third toy long-haired dog in 32 years, so I know they are not all cooperative with this. In fact, Midis is the first of the three that will stand perfectly still and allow me to wash his face alone, or his whole body and hold the position that is most helpful to me and to him depending on what part of the head I am washing. (Head tilted up to wash the topknot hair and the ears; down straight to wash the snout.)

This was probably not much help, but as far as products go I have used this on Midis pretty much since I got him (at 3 mos of age) with no ill effects of either damaged hair or pain from shampoo.

Cyndi


----------

